# MMAF's Kin Moy fighting at Bellator 123



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

We have a long time forum member in Kin Moy who fought at Bellator 123 and there is no f***ing thread about it¿ What's wrong with you guys¿ Or have I just missed it¿

The fight:

Kin showed not big stage jitters and was pushing constantly forward. He showed good cardio and a lot of heart. His opponent was much taller than him, but couldn't really keep the distance in his favour, so Kin connected a lot and even had him staggered at one point. Unfortunately Kin couldn't finish him so it went to a split decision in favour for his opponent. I think the decision was obviously wrong. I had Kin clearly winning rounds 1 & 3 with round 2 being close where you could argue both ways. So I had it at least 29-28 if not even 30-27 for Kin. One judge even gave him said 30-27, but the two other judges scored it 29-28 against him.

So unfortunately IMO the judges messed it up in Kin's Bellator debut, but hopefully the next fight goes more in his favour.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It was being discussed on the interview on the front page


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks like you might've missed the giant Kin Moy banner and spotlight article on the front page :thumb02:

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-news-announcements/181354-mmaf-all-access-september-2014-a.html

But yeah great fight and total robbery, Kin fought really well on the big stage.

EDIT: Looks like Killz beat me to it nm.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

:laugh: It is easy to overlook the "All Access" banner I suppose.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for watching guys! For anyone who missed it, I found a vid on youtube!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Killz said:


> It was being discussed on the interview on the front page





Liddellianenko said:


> Looks like you might've missed the giant Kin Moy banner and spotlight article on the front page :thumb02:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-news-announcements/181354-mmaf-all-access-september-2014-a.html
> 
> ...





No_Mercy said:


> :laugh: It is easy to overlook the "All Access" banner I suppose.


Haha, I've actually read the interview before, but didn't have it on the radar as a place where the fight would be discussed afterwards :thumb02: I don't go to the front page very often though, I usually just use the "latest post" quick link.

So good to see that some people have seen the fight and agree that it was a robbery. It's actually the first time in a long time that I've watched Bellator.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I had the 1st and 3rd for Kin in that one.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Kin, do you think the Judges scored against you in the 3rd because you were stuck in the triangle for most of the round; even though you were still the most active and created the most damage whilst in the triangle?


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

I absolutely think that the judges gave him the 3rd because of the triangle. The logic there being that I was, theoretically, only inches and seconds away from losing. As that is the nature of a submission.

That triangle, though not completely cutting off my circulation, was pretty tight. I ended stacked him against the cage so he couldn't finished it and started punching. I was thinking "well I can't get out, but if I punch him in the face, he'll have to let go eventually right?" Clearly, I was mistaken lol


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thought you took it a clear 29-28. Hope your next fight goes your way man, you looked great. Congratulations on making it to one of the big shows!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Kin said:


> I absolutely think that the judges gave him the 3rd because of the triangle. The logic there being that I was, theoretically, only inches and seconds away from losing. As that is the nature of a submission.
> 
> That triangle, though not completely cutting off my circulation, was pretty tight. I ended stacked him against the cage so he couldn't finished it and started punching. I was thinking "well I can't get out, but if I punch him in the face, he'll have to let go eventually right?" Clearly, I was mistaken lol


Yeah, it was a very weird spot. He wasn't actually doing much with the triangle, just holding you with it. Had it not been a sub the ref would have stood you both up.

Has anyone from Bellator said anything about the decision? I mean you will still be fighting for Bellator right?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Kin said he has a three fight contract. I suggested that he get his manager to collect his "win" bonus or if not get a marquee fight in December in time to collect a Christmas bonus. With a fan friendly debut against an equally dangerous opponent that was competitive. That's what Bellator and the sport in general needs. :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Must suck being on the prelims like this without an established name cause if this was like Camozzi/Natal everyone would be claiming it's bullshit.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Kin said:


> I absolutely think that the judges gave him the 3rd because of the triangle. The logic there being that I was, theoretically, only inches and seconds away from losing. As that is the nature of a submission.
> 
> That triangle, though not completely cutting off my circulation, was pretty tight. I ended stacked him against the cage so he couldn't finished it and started punching. I was thinking "well I can't get out, but if I punch him in the face, he'll have to let go eventually right?" Clearly, I was mistaken lol


Bad judging. A submission threat of course should count, but a threat without the actual submission should definitely count less than damage which you did. The whole thing is still about fighting.


----------

